# Fischerlehrgang Hamburg "Elbe von 1927 e.V."



## Rockabilly (9. August 2010)

Moin, moin liebe Angelfreunde,

würde mal gerne wissen, ob jemand von Euch (Hamburg/ Umland), dem am 28.08.2010 beginnenden Fischerlehrgang des Sporfischerverein "Elbe von 1927 e.V." teilnimmt!

Gruß...


----------



## Rockabilly (9. August 2010)

*AW: Fischerlehrgang Hamburg "Elbe von 1927 e.V."*

Keiner aus Hamburg dabei...?


----------

